# Legoland Crowd Calendar



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 19, 2013)

Does anyone know if these exist at all or is it not busy enough to matter? We are going March 16-24 and didn't know what would be the best day to go. 

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 21, 2013)

It seems pretty busy now. By March should slow as our winter friends start heading back. During the week would be slower than on weekends.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 21, 2013)

I would expect that week to be very busy, since it is so close to Easter, which is on the 31st.


----------



## Dori (Jan 22, 2013)

Just a heads up, I have seen specially marked pepsi cans with a "Kids get in free with paid adult" marking. You just have to take the can with you. It would certainly be worth picking up a 12-pack.

Dori


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sea Six said:


> I would expect that week to be very busy, since it is so close to Easter, which is on the 31st.



We realize it will be crowed down in orlando this time of year. That is why I was hoping for an Idea if tuesdays (or whatever day) would be slower. 

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 22, 2013)

Dori said:


> Just a heads up, I have seen specially marked pepsi cans with a "Kids get in free with paid adult" marking. You just have to take the can with you. It would certainly be worth picking up a 12-pack.
> 
> Dori



They have the same thing on the back of small lego packages. they are in a wrapper instead of a box and are about $5 a piece. We picked up 3 for the kids.

Jason


----------

